# Canon Canada website not showing 1DS Mark 3



## Dan Jurak (Aug 17, 2011)

First post. 

I just came back from Canon Canada's website. The 1DS Mark 3 is longer listed. In their estore under professional slrs, the only cameras now listed is the 7D. 

It certainly looks like there will be a couple of new bodies for sale very soon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2011)

How far did you travel to get to Canon Canada's website? 

On that site, the 1Ds III has flip-flopped from the active area to the archived section a couple of times over the past two weeks. This has happened plenty of times to various bodies and lenses, with no correlation to an actual product release. So, don't get your hopes up just based on this.


----------



## Dan Jurak (Aug 17, 2011)

Traveled?  Sarcasm noted.

Not hoping or praying or even wishing, just an observation. I'm not an equipment junkie so I don't live or die by this stuff.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL. 

FWIW, the Canon USA eStore lists the 1D IV, but not the 1DsIII - but that's not new, the 1DsIII has not been available there for a long, long time.

The Canon CA eStore doesn't list any supertele primes, nor even 'consumer' telephotos like the 300/4 IS and 400/5.6. I don't think that means they're all about to be replaced (especially since some already were, and are due out later this year).


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 17, 2011)

Although it's not likely this is a really important piece of information, it can be hard to judge what is or isn't important, so thanks for sharing with us.


----------

